
I built an app that programatically generates a 15s version of movie trailers - awkward_clam
http://www.trailerpuppy.com/
======
gus_massa
Do you have a blog post where you explain the main ideas of the algorithm?
Bonus points for many images and examples, probably one or two trailer->mini-
trailer example in images/screenshots.

